# What will you tell your sons about sex?



## valaria (Oct 18, 2010)

I've see the What will you tell you daughter about sex thread and now I want to ask "What will you tell your sons about sex?" I know what I have told my very handsome 14 year old son but am curious to know what you have or will tell yours! Thanks in advance for the 411.http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smthumbup.gif


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I think my mom gave my brothers the briefing on what it is, how it works etc, the "come to me with any questions" line and the like.

but she followed it up with, "if your ass isn't smart enough to wear a condom you can be damn sure that with me as your mother you WILL be taking care of that child."

..I love my mom


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

valaria said:


> I've see the What will you tell you daughter about sex thread and now I want to ask "What will you tell your sons about sex?" I know what I have told my very handsome 14 year old son but am curious to know what you have or will tell yours! Thanks in advance for the 411.http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smthumbup.gif


I have 5 sons, the 2 out of the 3 oldest went to the "Silver Ring Thing" program that stops at various churches around the nation, 2 of these sons have chosen to get a Silver ring for "Purity" until marraige. I started a thread on this because, although I agree it is a nice idea, I fear kids are putting TOO much pressure on themselves to remain THIS PURE (they frown on even holding hands, kissing!). Many are setting themselves up for a sexual fall when their expectations are THIS religiously strict. I would have fallen, and if I had not fallen, I wouldn't have had any fun what so ever dating or even caring to meet the opposite sex. 

Of coarse I do not want my sons carousing all over town looking to pick up chicks & one of them ending up pregnanted - but I also do not want my sons to REPRESS their sexuality and feel it is shameful and somehow dirty to kiss a girl, hold her hand , and show a little sexual affection. 

They need to be taught that God gave them those raging hormones, it is not satan, or the devil (as some teach), there is a healthy reason their minds are flooded with wanting to pursue a woman, even visually look, to find a young boy serfing the net for porn is NORMAL ! Do we need to do something about it --YES, but flipping out, grounding them for life, shaming them - NO!!! We must teach them to respect women, control their urges, masterbation is a means to prepare for the woman they want to share this intimacy with someday. They need to learn what Love is, but" a little experimenting" - a roving of the hands with the opposite sex as they are growing up, I feel this is completely normal & healthy as well. 

Always a delicate balance in all GOOOD things, sexuality is no different. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/family...r-silver-ring-thing-purity-ring-movement.html


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

My sons are 10 and 4 (will be 5 on Tuesday, woot! woot!) so I'm not quite there yet but I think similar to what I tell my daughter except I'm hoping my husband will play a larger role in doing the talking.

I was thinking today that our children also learn by modeling of their parents. I hope my son's turn out just like their father.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Trenton said:


> I hope my son's turn out just like their father.


Me too ! But then I have to worry about the aggressive women they may attract & hope they will treat them right !


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Love your new avi SA!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Trenton said:


> Love your new avi SA!


I was quite fond of the old one.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I would have told the sons I wanted, "You have an obligation, as a male, to treat women with respect. When you have the urge, think about some other guy doing what you're about to do with your own sister. If you don't want them doing it, don't do it yourself."


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Conrad said:


> I was quite fond of the old one.


Thank you guys, kinda felt like a Forum Floozy at times -with such a seductive avatar, others might not take me too seriously. Had to find something else that screams Romance though.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Thank you guys, kinda felt like a Forum Floozy at times -with such a seductive avatar, others might not take me too seriously. Had to find something else that screams Romance though.


Forum floozy? No haha! I would say forum sex goddess


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Trenton said:


> Forum floozy? No haha! I would say forum sex goddess


Oh dear friend, you are too sweet, love the compliment!! And to think my husband used to refer me to a "Nun". Oh what Mid life can do to some women!!!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh dear friend, you are too sweet, love the compliment!! And to think my husband used to refer me to a "Nun". Oh what Mid life can do to some women!!!


You should post a real pic. You are quite a stunner. I was never a "Nun" always more like an unbalanced monkey. LOL
As I quickly approach mid-life I hope I don't become a balanced monkey!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Trenton said:


> You should post a real pic. You are quite a stunner. I was never a "Nun" always more like an unbalanced monkey. LOL
> As I quickly approach mid-life I hope I don't become a balanced monkey!


 Who wants to be balanced anyway. I don't think I have ever been properly balanced in anything.  

I consider you very BRAVE Trenton -putting your real life Pic on here !! I think that is cool though! It is great to see who we are chatting with, just for curosity's sake alone. 

As I tend to say & share just about ANYTHING on this forum, SO very much personal & HIGHLY sexual, I think it wise for me to not go there. My close friends could easily figure out who I am if they stumbled upon this site & read a few of my posts. And that would be fine. My hubby thinks it would be like "finding a needle in a haystack". I hope he is right. 

I worry about those in my Church, I still go now & then , wouldn't want anything to destroy my family's very decent reputation. Though it would be rather entertaining to be called into the Pastors Office over my persona on here. I have thought about this -how FUNNY that would be !! But highly embarrassing !! They might throw me out of the congregation , or demand I get counsel. I can only imagine the juicy chrisitian gossip that would follow. 

I would be accused of corrupting others & wanting to be a closet sex therapist. :rofl:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahha, that might be why many don't. Some call it brave, some call it stupid. I always figure this is me and that's just how it is.


----------

